# My New Avic. avic. Hobby Lobby Enclosure



## CyclingSam (Oct 16, 2016)

Made this enclosure for my new Avic. avic. It is made from a Hooby Lobby display case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 16, 2016)

Looks good, but a more zoomed out pic would give a better idea of the setup. Also, wat are you using as a waterdish? On the picture it looks a little as though you are using gel for water?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Oct 16, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Looks good, but a more zoomed out pic would give a better idea of the setup. Also, wat are you using as a waterdish? On the picture it looks a little as though you are using gel for water?


Defiantly not gel for water. The dish is half of a plastic toy top from the dollar store. I may need a deeper one. Here some additional pictures.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 16, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> Defiantly not gel for water. The dish is half of a plastic toy top from the dollar store. I may need a deeper one. Here some additional pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, good 
Very nice enclosure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseypm (Oct 16, 2016)

I house practically all my Ts in those hobby  lobby containers. Just rehoused my P. Regalis in one of the larger ones and she's digging it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Oct 16, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> Defiantly not gel for water. The dish is half of a plastic toy top from the dollar store. I may need a deeper one. Here some additional pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Sam, really nice. When you open the door on the Avic home, how far does it come down, 180 degrees, more or less etc? That's the only part that is holding me up. I want the door to come down all the way if possible, not stick out like a plank to serve as an Avic spring board to freedom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 16, 2016)

That looks great!  What did you use for adhesive for the hinge?


----------



## CyclingSam (Oct 16, 2016)

spidertherapy78 said:


> That looks great!  What did you use for adhesive for the hinge?


I used Scotch High Performance Repair Glue. https://www.amazon.com/Scotch-Performance-1-25-Fluid-Applicators-ADH669/dp/B00CUDZMVM

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Oct 16, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Nice Sam, really nice. When you open the door on the Avic home, how far does it come down, 180 degrees, more or less etc? That's the only part that is holding me up. I want the door to come down all the way if possible, not stick out like a plank to serve as an Avic spring board to freedom


Here are some pictures of the ones I have made. You can get the door to come down most of the way if you do it right. I did not do a great job on the hinge for this current one so it has the spring board problem. You could always use my hingeless design where the door comes all the way off. BTW, if you are any good at sexing Avics., could you peek over at mine that I posted in the sexing section and let me know what you think? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Oct 17, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> Here are some pictures of the ones I have made. You can get the door to come down most of the way if you do it right. I did not do a great job on the hinge for this current one so it has the spring board problem. You could always use my hingeless design where the door comes all the way off. BTW, if you are any good at sexing Avics., could you peek over at mine that I posted in the sexing section and let me know what you think? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like the first one, comes down enough for me. Plus, I'd be concerned I'd hit the door. I like to be up close to them.

I looked, I'm actually not a great ventral guy. I just do it by molts. I've been wrong by ventral (except Pokis), so I stick with what has never failed for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## amchain (Aug 29, 2018)

CyclingSam said:


> Here are some pictures of the ones I have made. You can get the door to come down most of the way if you do it right. I did not do a great job on the hinge for this current one so it has the spring board problem. You could always use my hingeless design where the door comes all the way off. BTW, if you are any good at sexing Avics., could you peek over at mine that I posted in the sexing section and let me know what you think? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is the name of the small acrylic piece you used as a hinge? I was thinking of mounting it a a "sliding lock" of sorts.


----------



## CyclingSam (Aug 29, 2018)

amchain said:


> What is the name of the small acrylic piece you used as a hinge? I was thinking of mounting it a a "sliding lock" of sorts.


I am not sure what they are called, but they are purchased at a hardware store in the assorted hardware section. In my case, I purchased it at Lowes. They are in the draws with the acrylic bits. This particular piece is used for mounting mirrors.



amchain said:


> What is the name of the small acrylic piece you used as a hinge? I was thinking of mounting it a a "sliding lock" of sorts.


I believe they are called mirror mount clips.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## amchain (Aug 31, 2018)

CyclingSam said:


> I believe they are called mirror mount clips.


Thank you!


----------

